
Open Source Is Broken - fortran77
https://don.goodman-wilson.com/posts/open-source-is-broken/
======
rendx
"Open Source encourages theft"

"Open Source undermines the autonomy of maintainers"

"Open Source denies the humanity of maintainers"

"Open Source is Immoral"

------
fortran77
tldr; "Free software/speech isn't good if the wrong people should happen to
use it!." We need a power structure to ensure that only the right people have
access to it. Otherwise we get kids in cages.

